# Smart Water



## Themanwithnoname (Oct 13, 2005)

I treat my little plant with care and give it bottled water.. Its not any regualr bottle water its Glaceau Smart Water http://bottledwaterstore.com/_borders/smartwaterfamily.jpg

I do this because i want to take out the chance my tap water has bad stuff and also this stuff contains  calcium, magnesium and potassium..
I drink this stuff everyday so its not like im going out of my way to by exp water... i just drink some and give the rest to my plant.. 

But im sure when i get some more plants and they get bigger its going to be exp so ill just do old tap ..but for now im going with the smart way


----------



## SkunkNo2 (Oct 19, 2005)

thats cool, i buy purified water, its like 40 cents a gal. For one plant thats nothing


----------



## GanjaGuru (Oct 19, 2005)

When I started to grow indoors, at first I used "spring" water from one of those machines outside a local market.  It's not really spring water; they start with regular tap water and run it through a filter.
Then, when I expanded my grow by 4 times, it got to be a major drag because I had 4 four 20 gal. res., so I switched to tap water.
The source of the tap water in my city--artesian wells--was great but the water co. put the regular crap in it (chlorine, etc).
Then I started working at a campground that had a water cistern nearby.
The water was pumped from beneath a spring-fed mountain stream, impounded in the cistern (to fight fires), countinually topping it off and the excess was fed back into the stream via a pipe.
The pipe outlet was about 4' above the bank of the stream.
I went down to a store in the city and bought ten 5-gal plastic bottles.  It was a hassle getting water because I had to carry each filled bottle 1/4 mile over rocky terrain to my van, and each one weighed about 50 pounds.  I'd do this every week, to keep the res.'s topped off and for the res. change every 2 weeks.  
And then there was the l-o-n-g walk up by driveway at home in the dead of night so the neighbors wouldn't see, then up a flight of stairs.
But I wanted to use pure natural mountian spring water for my indoor grow, one of the very few people in L.A. or for that matter anywhere that did so.
I didn't really expect any difference, however---
After awhile I noticed faster, lusher growth, the sped up both the veg AND budding process.
I mentioned this to a chemist friend of mine, and he said "of course--you're using living water."
Say what?
He went on to tell me that water from a stream that has stuff like fish living in it is "living" water.
And things grow better with living water.

P.S. Currently I use living water for my indoor AND outdoor grows.  It costs more but I think it's worth it.


----------



## SkunkNo2 (Oct 22, 2005)

Alright, where can i get some living water besides the mountain range that is probablythousands of miles away from me?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Oct 22, 2005)

From any natural source that has things living in it, like a river or stream or pond or lake.
Although the further from the source you collect water the more danger it has of containing pollutants.
Where I collected mine was less than 2 miles from the source.
If you have people or farmland between the source and you, it will have pollutants.

P.S. NEVER drink untreated untested water.  Even if your way up in the mountains or out in the country.  
I knew some people who lived in a commune way way up in the middle of nowhere in Big Sur, near a clear, sparkling stream, with no one between them and the source.
The one day everyone got sick.
At the hospital it turned out that everyone had dysentay, which you can get from contaminated water.
When they recovered and returned, the did some searching and found that not too far upstream from where their tents/teepee's were, a deer had died and fallen into the stream and was slowly rotting away.
Other common pathogens in the U.S. are giardia and crypto-sporidium, both nasty intestinal bugs.


----------



## high_man (Oct 27, 2005)

wouldnt it be impossible to get good living water then because if animals and if the water has bacteria and pathogens in it it wouldnt be good for the plants it could pick up a disease couldnt it ??? and is it possible to test the water for these contaminations and is it possible to purify it like boiling it before using sorry for all this dudes but im just curious about all this and just dont want my plant to die


----------



## GanjaGuru (Oct 27, 2005)

The pests I mentioned by name are intestinal bugs; they can't hurt things with no intestines.

Water can be run through a purifier (the kind backpacker's use) to remove harmful matter.

There is nothing magical about "living water".
All it means is:
-pollution levels would have to be low if it supports a healthy population of fish, insects and plants.
-it's well aerated, splashing over rocks as it makes it's way downstream.
That's stuff that can be seen and measured. My friend also believes it contains some sort of "life force" or energy.
But he also believes in kirlian photography.


----------

